# Zebra Streifen mit PS



## schmittmannM (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich moechte gerne dünnere Streifen innerhalb runder bzw. ovaler 
Formen erstellen -  von der Struktur eine Art Streifen wie bei einem Zebra


Hat jemand eine Idee wie man es hinbekommt ? 
Oder gibt es dafuer ein plugin ? 

gruss 

schmittmann


----------



## zirag (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi 
Also spontan würde ich sagen , ich würde eine Auswahl mit dem RechtecksAuswahl Tool auf einer neuen Ebene machen , schwarz färben , öfters Duplizieren , dann alle Ebenen auf eine Reduzieren und denn verzerren oder verflüssigen .

Es gibt sicher noch andere Wege , aber mir fällt so spontan nur das ein.
Versuch das mal so und wenn du das gewünschte Ergebnis net so hinbekommst , denn warte , ich denke hier kennt einer einen anderen Weg 

cu there ZiRaG


----------



## zirag (23. Oktober 2003)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis 
hab ich in einer Minute gemacht ( mit verflüssigen )


----------



## zirag (23. Oktober 2003)

Und das kannst du nun selber in kleinerer Form machen ( mit transparentem Hintergrund ) und denn als Muster festlegen und in dein Kreis einfügen 

Hoffe das trifft so ungefähr deine Vorstellung  ZiRaG


----------



## Bildschirmmaler (23. Oktober 2003)

ok. nehmen wir mal an deine "Zebrastreifen" sollen 40 pixel hoch sein und einen abstand von 40 pixeln zueinander haben.

1. 
lege eine neue datei an mit beliebiger breite und 80 pixel höhe. wichtig: wähle einen transparenten hintergrund (erkennt man daran wenn die arbeitsfläche im transparenten bereich das karierte muster anzeigt)

2. 
erstelle eine auswahl über volle breite und 40 pixel höhe, so dass die halbe fläche selektiert ist.

3. 
fülle diese fläche mit schwarz o. anderer farbe.

4. 
nun lade die gesamte arbeitsfläche über strg-a und kopiere sie mit strg-c in die zwischenablage.

5. 
dann auf bearbeiten ->Muster festlegen
hier kannst du dem muster einen namen geben.

6. 
jetzt kannst du dein bild öffnen, eine neue ebene erstellen und auf dieser mit dem auswahl-werkzeug (lasso, ellipse, raute wie auch immer) einen bereich markieren.

7. 
dann auf berabeiten->fläche füllen, dort "füllen mit: muster" auswählen. nun kannst du darunter dein eben erstelltes füllmuster auswählen.

8.
nun ist dein zebrafüllung fertig. im übrigen ist die verfahrensweise immer gleich, egal welches muster du dir erstellen willst (ob horizontal, vertical oder, oder)

voila, das wars


----------



## schmittmannM (23. Oktober 2003)

@zirag 
@bildschirmmaler 

danke für eure tips    

habe einmal hier einen Ausschnitt   beigefügt ,wie es ungefähr aussehen soll
(ist eingescannt) 
so jetzt stellt euch das ganze noch als Kreis vor . 

ich müsste die Steifen irgendwie  gebogen bekommen


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Oktober 2003)

Müssen die Streifen im Kreis, wie in deinem Beispiel, in eine Richtung gewölbt sein ?
Ansonsten dürfte das mit Filter > Verzerrungsfilter > Wölben ganz gut funktionieren


----------



## schmittmannM (23. Oktober 2003)

@ radde 

auch nicht schlecht. 
 mit den Verzerrungsfiltern bekommt 
man auch ganz nette Effekte hin,aber  die Streifen sollten 
in eine Richtung gewölbt/gebogen sein ,wie  auf dem Beispiel


----------

